# Matriculating a commercial vehicle



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone any experience of matriculating a van in Portugal? I've got a 2005 Land Rover Freelander 'commercial' that is a van (originally built with two seats and cargo deck & no windows at the back. I'm told that it's much cheaper to matriculate a van than a car, as used values are not much different. I don't qualify for free matriculation but wondered if anyone else had gone through the process and could point me in the right direction? I'm in central Portugal near Oliveira do Hospital.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have to start import procedures within 20 days of vehicles entry into Portugal, as it's a 4X4
I'm fairly certain that the normal car import tax applies.
This link used to be for a simulator but it no longer appears to work, but it might give you a starting point.
http://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV2009.jsp

Main customs site for matriculation

Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Imposto Sobre Veículos


----------



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I had a look at the simulator a while ago and ended up more confused than before! Having had a look at the customs matriculation site it seems to be the 4 x 4 bit that may be the issue. The freelander switches automatically between 2WD & 4WD and doesn't have a low ration gearbox. The site isn't really very clear or maybe it's my translation! I'll leave it a little while to see if anyone's imported a similar vehicle otherwise it looks like a visit to the UK and a hotel stay while I sell it there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think they would classify it as a 4X4 van or not as commercial vehicle imports excludes 4X4. 

You will be fined if you didn't start matriculation process within 20 days of import date, or if you've already exceeded your 183 days you could face further costs or the option of removing it from Portugal within a limited timespan. 

OdeH your regional Customs centre is going to be Fig de Foz or Aveiro, suggest you contact them and ask.

As a gas guzzler import is dearer and the other thing to bear in mind is that the road tax would be as a _new_ 2011 vehicle not as a 2005 vehicle. Surprising how these odd bits mount up.


----------



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, we're already in the matriculation process with our Volvo car so I know what you mean. I think I'll book a ferry or find someone going back to the UK to flog it!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> You have to start import procedures within 20 days of vehicles entry into Portugal, as it's a 4X4
> I'm fairly certain that the normal car import tax applies.


Can I just clarify some things here.
1. Are you saying that all 4x4's have this 20 day "rule" applied to them. Irrespective of whether they are commercial vehicles or private vehicles.
2. What is/are the triggers that combine to set the entry date.

Not one to set hares running, I think it would be worth clarifying the above. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Make sure that y0u have the Freelander conversion/modification on your V5 form or you will have to employ an engineer here to verify that the car/van has been modifies properly.

It cost someone I know in the region of 2000 euros to get the certification and matriculation


----------



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Make sure that y0u have the Freelander conversion/modification on your V5 form or you will have to employ an engineer here to verify that the car/van has been modifies properly.
> 
> It cost someone I know in the region of 2000 euros to get the certification and matriculation


My Freelander was built as a 'commercial' by the 'Special Vehicles' division of Land Rover. All these vehicles are built to a slightly different specification, a lot without aircon for BT, many for power companies etc, or you can order with full leather, aircon, heated seats etc! May even break mine for spares over here, it'll save me the time and money spent revisiting the UK!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

robc said:


> Can I just clarify some things here.
> 1. Are you saying that all 4x4's have this 20 day "rule" applied to them. Irrespective of whether they are commercial vehicles or private vehicles.
> 2. What is/are the triggers that combine to set the entry date.
> 
> ...


1. No the 20 day rule applies to a personal import of any vehicle that you cannot import free of ISV car Tax. ISV on commercial vehicles is less than cars, but 4X4 commercial are excluded so presumably are treated as cars for ISV. 
2. There are 2 ways to import a vehicle

*A.* When you first move to Portugal, you can Matriculate a vehicle free of ISV providing you've owned it for 12 months in your previous EU country of Residence, had a D/L for that 12 months.
You must have registered Residency 
You must start Matriculation within 6 months of the date you officially left your previous EU country.
1 vehicle per person.

*B* As a resident you can import any vehicle or quantity and *pay ISV*.
The Matriculation process *must start within 20 days of the date vehicle entered Portugal*


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> 1. No the 20 day rule applies to a personal import of any vehicle that you cannot import free of ISV car Tax. ISV on commercial vehicles is less than cars, but 4X4 commercial are excluded so presumably are treated as cars for ISV.
> 2. There are 2 ways to import a vehicle
> 
> *A.* When you first move to Portugal, you can Matriculate a vehicle free of ISV providing you've owned it for 12 months in your previous EU country of Residence, had a D/L for that 12 months.
> ...


I am considering importing a car into Portugal and would appreciate any info you coukd give re. paying ISV. I am not looking to get it in tax free as the car will be from Germany not the UK.

Is there a way of getting a "quote" for the ISV and other possible expenses?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

vanrouge said:


> I am considering importing a car into Portugal and would appreciate any info you coukd give re. paying ISV. I am not looking to get it in tax free as the car will be from Germany not the UK.
> 
> Is there a way of getting a "quote" for the ISV and other possible expenses?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



If you look at post #2 on this thread you will find the links you require.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

I was looking for personal experiences from members (preferably). The rules are changing all the time, i have been told that the 183 day rule is now only 90 days! Thank you for your input.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Firstly you must be a Registered resident, this is the new 2013 simulator for importing and paying ISV
https://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV2013.jsp

The extras papers from customs 8-9€, IPO 70ish€, IUC for 2013 Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2013 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação , registration with IMTT 45€, numbers plates ? plus quite a bit of travelling as nearly everything has to be done at the Regional centres


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Brilliant, just the info i needed. Just about kills my thoughts of having a classic car for the summer! Many thanks... I hope that your links can go sticky.


----------

